# BFN 13DPO, anyone else get a BFN at this stage then a BFP?



## Loueez27

Hey ladies - I need some advice, as Im going slightly ga ga....

Ok my cycle is 26 - 28 days long. I am on CD26 today, and normally a week prior to this I would have sore boobs, and uncontrolable mood swings. Im going to list below the symptoms I have and see if any of you can relate to them before you got a BFP!!!

Last AF - July 12 - 16th

Ovulated around 24th I think (not temping my cycles yet - as OH is away with work a lot so BD is not easy to do at the right time!)

BD - 17th, 18th, 22nd, 27th 

ok so my symptoms started around 8DPO.
8DPO - spot breakout on my face, tops of arms, bloated, very hungry (but no sore boobs as Id expect now)
9DPO - TMI warning - yellow CM, very tired, slept for about 12 hours this night! Constipated - not unusal for me right now. Burping alot - thats unusual!
10DPO -hungry and sickly at the same time, still yellow CM, a few evening cramps mild but like AF. Still gassy.
11DPO - hungry really late at night - not like me at all. Light headed, cramps again for an hour or so in the evening.Still gassy.
12DPO - CM now creamy, upset tummy, light headed, boobs starting to tingle a little on and off? Still gassy
13DPO - a few sharp twinges around groin, and what almost feels like its a stabbing pain in my vagina (random). Achy legs, a few headaches through the day, not as much CM today although - still creamy ish. Hungry and then sickly. Still gassy!
14DPO - TODAY - did a test first thing today and BFN with Tesco cheapie. A few mild cramps, has the weirdest dream last night that I did a test and it was positive and my OH look stunned when I told him then continued to watch TV.... odd!!! A few ikkle cramps today so far - nothing major, boobs only sore too touch. Still burping and light headed this morning.


So what do u think girls, anyone have similar symptoms to me then get a BFP later on, dreading getting AF this weekend! Need more PMA!!!

Please help! xxxx baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## rubyloo

hey lou,

symptoms sound promising....and remember its not over until the witch shows her ugly face!

whilst lots of women do get bfps from approx 10dpo onwards, its also not unusual for some women to get bfns until 5/6 weeks unto pregnancy.

my gp recomended doing a test the day af is due (or as near as damn it) and if -ve then wait for another 5/7 days. if no af test again. women produce and metabolise hcg at different rates too so i'd keep everything crossed for a positive outcome!

xxxx

p.s. dream sounds good too!


----------



## Crypto1976

I was 6.5 weeks before I showed a positive with my previous pregnancy. X


----------



## Loueez27

thanks girls - on a very disgusting note - i think I may now have Thrush.... not sure if thats a good sign or not!!! xx


----------



## Emmab9833

Hi Loueez27. 

I thought AF had got me yesterday when i went to toilet and saw pinkinsh blood when i wiped (TMI sorry) It went after an hour and nothing but creamy cm today and lots of it. Im also 13dpo and had thrush since 9dpo. Hopefully this is good news for us both. 

I have heard thrush is common in early pregnancy due to the change in hormones etc.

FF has told me to test on wednesday 13th August. 

FX 

xxx 

Good luck hun . xxxxx


----------



## Loueez27

oh my god - really? Hope it is a good sign, right now im eating a few go-ahead biscuits and Im struggling to eat them, normally I would have demolished them in 5 seconds flat! Im gonna buy some more cheap tests later today - will do one first thing tomorrow and post on here! Appartently Tesco's tests only detect the actual day of a missed period - so for me that could be today - sunday. Im actually in quite a positive mood about it all, Although Ive had a few cramps on and off since monday they haven't got any stronger, so I hope thats a good sign too! 

Have you experienced any AF like cramps EmmaB? 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!!! please post on here if you get your BFP!! xxx baby dust xxxx


----------



## Emmab9833

Had a few niggles earlier in the week but nothing to indicate it. Normally my nipples get very sensitive but this month they are only a little and keep getting pains in my boobs.....not normal for me. 

I know superdrug are really sensitve 10MIU. Try one of those. I think Im gonna enjoy the weekend and if AF hasnt arrived then test on monday. 

Good luck hun. Keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## thinker85

Hi Girls I am the same! My cycles vary between 28 and 32 days so I am either 13dpo or 9dpo - I thought more like 13 but maybe not as I have all the symptoms I had with ds and just did a FRER and got a neg. Granted not FMU and couldn't hold wee for more than 2 hours but still! I was so sure. 

Argh - this waiting is driving me nuts - If I am not preg - what the hell is with all this cramping this month - EVERYDAY for a week and a half, and the spots and the sore boobs, and the weeing all the time. My progesterone must be out of wack as we have not been Trying Trying but Not Trying Not preventing for about 4 -5 months and other months I have thought maybe I am but ddep down known that I am not - this time I really think so but not BFN.

Sorry to have such a big vent - DH is sick of the am I pregnant - Am I not questions...like are my boobs bigger, are m nipples darker, why is my tummy so bloated etc etc

xx


----------



## thinker85

Oh I if so I should rant as I didnt get a BFP until cycle day 32 with DS after doing 2 other tests earlier but still - I have more symptoms now, I mean earlier than I had with him.


----------



## Loueez27

Hi Thinker85 - I totally understand how annoying this waiting game is - Im becoming addicted to this thread, and Im sure that my body is behaving differently to every BFN month so far. 

Im slightly concerned that Im now getting a few more dragging sensations, around my left hip - groin. Hope thats not AF about to show up....arghhhh

When are you going to test?! GOOD LUCK XXX


----------



## mizzk

well hun i would just try wait for AF, im still having BFNs and im on cd40!! My cycles are usualy 30-35 days long so im defo late, ive been having most of the symptoms you have said.. i kinda feel pregnant lol i hope anyway! Lets hope we both get our BFPs!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## thinker85

Probably tomorrow! hahaha. I have 2 more FRER, 2 Forelife Extra and a digital left. I will test with FRER tomorrow - if BFN then again on Monday - If BFN then I'll wait for Af to arrive, or if a couple of days past a 32 day cycle I will whip out the digital. 

Not sure why but I don't like the paper type dip stock tests like Forelife. I bought them today in a pack with OPK's as I thought if this isn't our month I will try OPK's for the first time next month and thought the preg tests were the midstream kind but they aren't.

I know I am not imagining these things and I feel the same as you with all these cramps I keep expecting AF to have already arrived but nothing!. Argh.

How many months have you been TTC


----------



## Loueez27

ok think im testing fate now - went into Tesco and the pregnancy tests were buy one get one free... argh - I know have 4!! bring on POAS mayhem!

Well I came off Yasmin just over a year ago and then we were not actively trying but not not trying if you know what I mean - we have been together 2 years, lived together 18mths, and are buying our first house right now - hoping to move in within the next 2 weeks. How amazing would a new house and a baby be!!!

Ok symptom update - im still cramping a little, occassionally getting cramp at the top of my left leg? quite intense. 

My boobs feel a little more tender today, still not PMS mood swings that I normally have a week before AF. And my tummy was really bloated all week and today I dont feel as bad, still dont know if my periods coming or not, trying to remain positive - and sane....
OH thinks im crazy for buying 4 tests, he is away from tonight until Sunday evening - hope I have a BFP by then!!! 


Anyone else got a symptom update? xxx


----------



## thinker85

Hi! 

Well symptoms where to I begin!!
Sore boobs - huge aereolas! More bumps
Bloated
Crampy
Gas
Nausea
Tired
Nose bleeds
And no AF as yet but no Bfp either!


----------



## Loueez27

hi girls - so another morning and another BFN!..... arghhhh!!! 
Still get on and off cramps, really tearful this morning, pretty sure the witch is gonna get me today or tomorrow. Im on CD27 now, cycle normally 26 - 28 days. 
Im contemplating buying the superdrug tests as apparently they are more sensitve, starting to hate the Tesco brand! lol. 

Hows everyone else feeling?
I am going to have to keep my mind occupied today. Although watching the discover home and health channel probably isn't the best thing to do! Gives me a lot of hope though when you see all the couples who have to undergo IVF, atleast I haven't had to go down that route yet. Oh well maybe roll on month 9 TTC xxx


----------



## Loueez27

Thinker - I forgot to say Nose bleeds is a good sign if you dont normally have them! My friend who is now 12 wks pregnant had nose bleeds this time round!! good luck!!!! when are you testing again lol?


----------



## thinker85

No I don't normally have then unless its really hot but her in melbourne its about 12 degrees celcius. 
I think I'll test Monday - if I can wait that long which will be hard unless AF shows up!.
When are you testing?


----------



## Loueez27

I will test again tomorrow morning unless the with shows up today. Im actually gonna go and buy a digital thermometer today so that next month I can start BBT charts, maybe I will be able to predict ovulation better than just checking CM, and hoping ita around the middle of the month lol.

Have you been checking your cervix position? lots of people think its a waste of time, but Im gonna try that aswell. Been doing it over the past week, and its been high and soft and closed, think its still mid-high but maybe open now.... I think thats a sign Af is coming!!! 

Anyway I shall chat to you again soon, keep positive! xx


----------



## thinker85

No apparently cervical position isn't easy as it seems to check and interperet what it means. But have just been really nauseas as I have been at this time the last three nights and had to have something to eat!
You tempt me to test!! Hahaha


----------



## katstar

hi ladies. Just want to say hang in there. I tested day af was due and got bfn. Two days later bfp with afternoon wee. 16dpo. Good luck to you all. X x


----------



## ineedaseed

good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Loueez27

thanks to everyone who are keeping our spirits up! I am CD27 - still odd cramping on and off, a few sharp twinges, not bloated at all anymore, feel great - normally want to shout and scream. Ive just randomly bought a digital thermometer, thought I would start temping next month if AF arrives... anyway Ive done a quick temp test and I am 36.9 celcius, not sure its relevent seen as I haven't been charting - does anyone think thats an ok temp to be early pregnancy though - including all my symptoms - and the lack of usual PMS symptoms??? god i hope we all get BFPs soon!!!!! baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Loueez27

OK, I think the witch has got me... TMI - got brown mucus discharge this morning after yet another BFN - now on CD28, so it would seem that all the symptoms were just to torture me. 

Ive bought a thermometer - weirdest thing is that my temp yesterday was 36.9, and it is again today, but I thought you were supposed to have a dip in temp before AF? Anyway, better luck next month I suppose.... hope you all get your BFPs soon, good luck xxx


----------



## happy lady

hi, i usually ovulate around day 9, its now 13 dpo and got a bfn have another5 days until af due, is it too early for a bfp? the wait is driving me nuts, i have had sorebbs been so tired and niggly have some mild af type cramps etc all from 3 dpo, any ideas?


----------

